# Have you had problems with your remap?



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Having spent some time reading various posts and speaking to a number of people I decided in August to have my 3.0ltr Fiat re mapped.
Following the remap the increase in performance was great. The increase in torque was not as much as I expected (main reason for remap) when compared to my old 2.8 jtd Fiat.
The other noticeable point was a dramatic increase in the amount black smoke when under load. The fuel consumption improvement was minimal based on the trip. 
After a call to the remap company it was decided that a custom remap should be done for my vehicle and was completed in October.
The torque increased slightly, the smoke reduced and the fuel consumption according to the trip was the same 22.1 mpg.
In April we set off for a month away. During that period I experienced problems with the engine
The tickover would not drop below 1300 rpm unless I switched the engine off and restarted it. That cured it for some time. Sometime until the next junction or even the next day.
The exhaust was bellowing out black smoke under load.
The fuel consumption was down to 17/18mpg.
I did have full power at all times.
I took the van into a dealer whilst I was away. Their diagnostics proved nothing. I took it in with the engine ticking over at 1300 rpm. By the time they switched it off and connected the diagnostics, the tickover was back to normal. Suggested cause EGR valve. Cost £500 NOT under warranty as it was not faulty at that moment in time. I declined to spend £500 on a guess with no guarantees.
I persevered with the problem until I got home at 17/18mpg.
I then took it to another dealer. Left it with them for 10 days. Their diagnosis, faulty alternator! Cost £600 not under warranty as was not faulty at time of test. Diagnostics proved nothing. How the alternator can be linked to this I don't know.
A third Fiat dealer has also suggested it could be a dripping injector and would replace it. Again if it is not that the cost is down to me.
At no point has any engine management light been illuminated.

Here is reason for the post.
The dealer suggested that it was possibly down to me having a remap. They say there have been issues with some 3.0 ltr Fiat engines following a remap.

Has anyone on here had issues following a remap? 

The remap was done by a reputable company and the dealer is in fact an agent for that same remap company. 

The remap did not fulfil my expectations from day 1 or even following the "personal" remap, but it certainly did NOT create any of these problems in the 6 month period prior.
I did discover following a manual check on consumption that the trip reads 22ish MPG but on brim to brim over many miles a manual calculation did show it to be about 20mpg prior to my problems. Is yours accurate or do you take if for granted it is correct?



The really ANNOYING thing is that the vehicle is under warranty, but no one is prepared to fix it until something fails totally, but are all quite prepared for me to £1000's on top of the £100's I have spent on diagnostic tests. (Diagnostics are not covered by warranty!) in hope that their guess is correct. Once a part is fitted it becomes mine and is non returnable for my non faulty original.

Comments please!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I had a black smoke issue on my last van a ford transit. It was near the end of warranty yet my ford dealer did all the diagnostics at no cost to me, even though the fault did not show the first visit. On the second visit it did show and in the end I got a full set of injectors under warranty and never paid a penny. Under normal circumstances I think your dealer should do the diagnostics for free but with your van being remapped I don't know where you stand.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for info
The motorhome dealer is an agent for the remap company so should not be an issue. 
They say no parts will be fitted until proven to be faulty (unless I pay first). They also say diagnostics are not free and did charge me £85 for less than an hours session.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

DJP said:


> Thanks for info
> The motorhome dealer is an agent for the remap company so should not be an issue.
> They say no parts will be fitted until proven to be faulty (unless I pay first). They also say diagnostics are not free and did charge me £85 for less than an hours session.


Did you buy your van from them?


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Er, NO
BUT I did buy my 2 previous vans from them and they know I am in the market to replace this one at the end of the year.
Unlikely to be them now though!


----------



## phantom_will (Nov 8, 2007)

As someone who remaps vehicles on a daily basis i would find it unlikely to be the remap, however it is not impossible just unlikely, in my opinion i would ask them to remove the remap and then try it seeing if the problem goes away to rule it out.

As for taking it to dealers if it is still under warranty, they should replace any part that they feel could be causing the problem, if they say that it is the remap that is the problem get them to put it in writing that this is the main cause of the problem an the reason they wont carry out any work under warranty.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Will
I have already decided to go down that route. I am having the remap removed tomorrow and we will see what happens then!

In your opinion though Will, have you had any cause to remove a remap on a 3.0 ltr Fiat for any reason.
You can PM me if you want.
Dennis


----------



## phantom_will (Nov 8, 2007)

Dennis

I have done many many remaps on 3ltr fiats with no problems what so ever, and i have never had to remove one, and with positive results.

The only query i ever had was a 3ltr that had covered aprox 30k and after the remap it blew black smoke at highh revs but cleared up after about 200 miles this was put down to a carbon build up as driver never went above 2000 rpm, apart from that no problems.

Please keep me informed as this is interesting to me,

thanks

Will.


----------

